# irritated with Esty...



## RocknRoll (Mar 26, 2013)

Sooo, after HOURS and hours of preparing my etsy website I ran into one problem. I cannot seem to make my shop sections appear on my home page.  When I click on "add shop sections" it says that there is 33 items. I have several sections such as goatmilk soap, coconut milk soap, etc... and when i click on each section it showes a drop down list of all the correct soaps for that catagory but for some reason next to each section it says a big fat ZERO. I cant figure out how to make them show up! I tried everything and even sent Etsy an email for an answer but its been two days now and no reply :twisted: Im ready to open shop and this is the only thing holding me back. So thats where I am in my progress.... stuck lol! :crazy:


----------



## Badger (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh, I am sorry to hear that Etsy is being difficult for you to use with things!  I wish I knew something to suggest, but I have only bought through them, I have never tried to set up an account to sell before.


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 26, 2013)

What's the link to your Etsy shop?


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 26, 2013)

Shannon_m said:


> What's the link to your Etsy shop?


 I hope this works...

https://www.etsy.com/your/shops/RoyaltySoapworks/preview

Its not actually open yet so im not sure if this link will work but you may be able to find me under royalty soapworks


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 26, 2013)

Badger said:


> Oh, I am sorry to hear that Etsy is being difficult for you to use with things!  I wish I knew something to suggest, but I have only bought through them, I have never tried to set up an account to sell before.


 I just needed to vent a little and perhaps someone would know the answer to my dilema lol


----------



## christinak (Mar 26, 2013)

I have an etsy shop but I've never had that problem   You are doing everything right.  When you are listing your item are you choosing the category you want it to go into?


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 26, 2013)

christinak said:


> I have an etsy shop but I've never had that problem   You are doing everything right.  When you are listing your item are you choosing the category you want it to go into?


 yes, when im listing an item it gives me the choice of which shop section to put the item under. Each item is listed in the right catagory, but they are hidden somehow. I can see them listed under the catogory if I click on it BUT the catagories show up with a <zero> and therefore will not show up in my store. I could just open the store anyway but Im particular and want people to know that I have several sections to choose from. Soooo, still waiting for a reply from Etsy to resolve the glitch.


----------



## christinak (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah, I just checked your link and it won't allow me in....I looked at my listings and tried to edit one to see if there was something Im not thinking of but nope...you are doing it all right.  It must be glitching.  Have you tried to start from scratch or restart etsy and your computer?


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok so your link is this: https://www.etsy.com/people/RoyaltySoapworks

it appears that your shop hasn't gone live or public yet. That may be why.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 26, 2013)

Nope, the link doesn't work yet


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 26, 2013)

I suspect the issue is that you haven't actually opened the shop up to the public/published the store. 

http://www.etsy.com/shop/RoyaltySoapworks will be your store's URL. However, when I go to that, it just takes me to your profile. My shop is public, so when I click on my link, it shows my shop, but its empty, no categories or item listings showing, just an empty store.


----------



## dianne70 (Mar 26, 2013)

Where have you been R&R....missing seeing all your beautiful soaps!    Good luck with your store....I have nothing constructive to add


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 26, 2013)

Can you turn your store on -- make it public -- to see if your categories work properly in that mode? Then turn it back off if you want to go back to working on it in private? If switching from private to public and vice versa is an easy change, this might be worth a try while you wait. --DeeAnna


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 27, 2013)

VanessaP said:


> I suspect the issue is that you haven't actually opened the shop up to the public/published the store.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/RoyaltySoapworks will be your store's URL. However, when I go to that, it just takes me to your profile. My shop is public, so when I click on my link, it shows my shop, but its empty, no categories or item listings showing, just an empty store.


 I just tried looking for a setting to make it public but i would have to list my items and actually get billed to go public at this point, probably because i have all kinds of things listed. If it were empty i would assume i would be able to open it without getting charged at that point if that makes sense. 

I would open shop right now even with the glitch but i think I will wait until Friday either way because thursday is a huge day for me....i go in for a follow up MRI of my brain to see if the tumor is growing back. If it is, then it will be life altering news all over again for me and if that happens, packaging and shipping soap will be the last thing on my mind. I have my fingers crossed though that it is good news so i can open shop and wait for sales lol! I will let you all know how it goes and thanks for the support and advice. xoxo


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 27, 2013)

DeeAnna said:


> Can you turn your store on -- make it public -- to see if your categories work properly in that mode? Then turn it back off if you want to go back to working on it in private? If switching from private to public and vice versa is an easy change, this might be worth a try while you wait. --DeeAnna


 I wish i could but once i "open" it, I get charged for the listings. Soooo.... i guess i will give it a day or two to resolve the issue and take care of a few personal obsticals in the meantime...:crazy:


----------



## christinak (Mar 27, 2013)

You are in my prayers


----------



## dianne70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> ....i go in for a follow up MRI of my brain to see if the tumor is growing back. If it is, then it will be life altering news all over again for me and if that happens, packaging and shipping soap will be the last thing on my mind. I have my fingers crossed though that it is good news so i can open shop and wait for sales lol! I will let you all know how it goes and thanks for the support and advice. xoxo



Oh my.....good luck....I hope that you get really good news.  xx


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 27, 2013)

Keeping you in my thoughts R&R and I'll be waiting on an update. I'm sure the glitch will be resolved the instant you go live on Etsy.


----------



## Sammi_552 (Mar 27, 2013)

So sorry to hear about this. My thoughts and prayers for you and your loved ones during this time. Stay strong, R&R.


----------



## Clementine (Mar 27, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> Sooo, after HOURS and hours of preparing my etsy website I ran into one problem. I cannot seem to make my shop sections appear on my home page.



Shop sections cannot be seen by the public until you "publish" (pay for) a listing.  Try one.  The 20 cent fee is good for four months (or until an item sells).  Even after an item is published you can continue to edit it, change pictures, change tags, titles, move it around, deactivate it, re-activate and not pay again within the four-month window.  When it sells you can decide whether you want to re-list it and pay another 20 cent fee, which starts the clock running again.

If you publish only one item, you will only see the shop section for that one listing.  The listing will also appear in your main shop list.  The other sections will stay hidden until you publish a listing in each of those.

Hope that helps.

Clem


----------



## danahuff (Mar 27, 2013)

I hope you get good news! I think the others are right. I think you can't see the accurate information until you list. It has been a while, but I seem to remember having a similar issue. Good luck!


----------



## christinak (Mar 27, 2013)

So what's the scoop R&R?  Did you make one live and test it?  I am sure that is the solution


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 27, 2013)

I hope your MRI gives you good news, R&R!!! --DeeAnna


----------



## Badger (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh my, I hope all goes well with the MRI and that you are deemed healthy!  You will be in my thoughts.  Please let us all know when you hear results!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

I totally will be praying for good results from the MRI.  Blessings on you!


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 27, 2013)

Clementine said:


> Shop sections cannot be seen by the public until you "publish" (pay for) a listing.  Try one.  The 20 cent fee is good for four months (or until an item sells).  Even after an item is published you can continue to edit it, change pictures, change tags, titles, move it around, deactivate it, re-activate and not pay again within the four-month window.  When it sells you can decide whether you want to re-list it and pay another 20 cent fee, which starts the clock running again.
> 
> If you publish only one item, you will only see the shop section for that one listing.  The listing will also appear in your main shop list.  The other sections will stay hidden until you publish a listing in each of those.
> 
> ...


 I does help, thank you! I guess it makes sense. My grand opening will be this Friday!!!


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all of your kind thoughts! Its so nice to have all of you to encourage me during this stressful time. I have the MRI at noon and see my neurologist at 1:30. Im so nervous i cant stand it! As for the Etsy glitch, i think you are all right about just opening it and the shop sections will show up. Its just still disappointing that no one bothered to email me back from customer service. Oh well. My grand opening will be this coming Friday! 

I will let you all know the results when i get back from Seattle... fingers crossed :wave:


----------



## houseofwool (Mar 27, 2013)

I feel for you.  It is so hard waiting for those kinds of tests.

All the mojo in the world that the tumor is stable and you get to continue life as planned.


----------



## hlee (Mar 27, 2013)

Positive thoughts coming your way.


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you for all the good vibes, everything went well. The remnant tumor is "active" but not growing so thats good news. i experience minor symptoms and thats why its deemed active but as long as its not growing im fine! next MRI in two years. Im on call to go to work at noon so if i have to go in I will open my etsy shop after i get home but if I have today off, I will open shortly! yay, im excited!!!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 29, 2013)

I know you have a busy day today, but I am eagerly awaiting the roll out of your shop!   More importantly, I hope that you have good news coming to you today!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 29, 2013)

AHHHH!!! You read my mind!!!  I posted right after you!  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## Badger (Mar 29, 2013)

I am so glad to hear the good news!! Congratulations on opening your shop and I wish you continued good health!


----------



## christinak (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm so glad to hear from you...I've been on pins and needles.  Send the link to your shop again...the other one isn't working for me!  I'm so glad you are okie dokie.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 29, 2013)

Omg I started crying when I read you are okay. I am so happy and relieved for you!  Awaiting the opening of your store too!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Mar 29, 2013)

That's great news, Blessings on your day!


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 29, 2013)

That's great news! Sorry your remnant tumor is "active" and causing you pain/discomfort but it's great that it's not growing. I've been waiting on tenterhooks for an update, so glad you're ok. Can't wait to see your shop!


----------

